# 2010 photo thread



## bubbabubba99

Just like last year, lets keep this thread to pictures only. Deer alive, dead, or just pictures from the hunts! 
:beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman




----------



## MOB

nice buck!


----------



## AdamFisk

Had to deal with the itchy trigger finger, and had an extra tag burning a hole in my pocket. Shot her Friday night.

Not proud of the shot, it was damn near a horrible shot, too low. I got the very bottom of her heart. She was shot at 25 yds, and died 41 yds from the stand, at least she didn't go very far.


----------



## bearhunter

. just got back from our annual minn. bear hunt. it was tough this year but we did manage 2 decent ones and passed on sevearl small ones.the wifes was shot at 6 yards, mine was at 7. got some delisious meat in the freezer


----------



## buckmaster

Shot these in northern quebec


----------



## AdamFisk

buckmaster said:


> Shot these in northern quebec
> 
> View attachment 1


Very Nice man!!!! Let me know when the BBQ takes place.
:beer:


----------



## tikkat3

nice velvet buck!


----------



## MOB

AdamFisk said:


> Had to deal with the itchy trigger finger, and had an extra tag burning a hole in my pocket. Shot her Friday night.
> 
> Not proud of the shot, it was damn near a horrible shot, too low. I got the very bottom of her heart. She was shot at 25 yds, and died 41 yds from the stand, at least she didn't go very far.


Looks like your target panic is getting better!


----------



## texcl

my bro was up here from Texas for 2 weeks and missed 4 nice deer all inside 18 yards, he just got into bows and has put less than 300 shots down range, but he admitted he got buck fever and was shaking all over the place. This trip up here got him hooked on archery and he tells me it was the best hunt he'd ever been on. Glad he had a good time, this has thus far been the worst year I've seen deer number wise up around my farm in the NE part of the state.


----------



## sndhillshntr

Had 3 raccoons come by last night, got 2 of them. 2nd one is behind that sumac bush in the top of the photo


----------



## Tator

Shot 9-11-10, 154"


----------



## bearhunter

very nice tator :beer:


----------



## bubbabubba99

:beer:


----------



## ndhntr




----------



## bearhunter

nice :beer: love the the red forehead :thumb:


----------



## tikkat3

shot 9-7-10 138 3/8


----------



## Goosehauler23

Shot this guy on Sunday of the opening weekend. Was after him all year last year and finally got him this year.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

Goosehauler23 said:


> Shot this guy on Sunday of the opening weekend. Was after him all year last year and finally got him this year.


WOW! Great buck!! Congrats!


----------



## kvernum3

Nice buck man..  . what did he end up scoring?? Hard to tell as it looks like your sitting about 10 feet back from the horns. :wink:


----------



## Goosehauler23

Ya he scored just under 170 inches. I took these pics the morning after. He was such a heavy deer and so stiff by the time we took photos it was hard to hold his head up! I was sitting cross legged behind him and my knee was right up against the entrance hole!


----------



## texcl

Nice! glad to see you guys are having luck finding bucks. I have been averaging 250-300 pics on my cams (2) every 2 days but the biggest buck is a 4x4 that wouldn't even top 100. I took a doe last week and I'm now waiting for the bucks to show. At least I'm seeing deer in numbers now.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Not mine, but shot out of the same blind I hunt. We weren't getting pictures this year, and I was having fun duck hunting. The other guy found him on the trail cam and put another day in. He came out and died!!! Great choice to duck hunt instead of deer hunting  Oh well, it's my luck, I'm used to it. 165 5/8...


----------



## mothergoose2223

I've had a great year hunting deer. Gun season I had a buck tag and spotted and stalked him, and conquered. Then this guy came along and gave me the opportunity to take him with my bow. It doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## huntinND

Shot this buck on December 11th, It was a very cold sit but well worth it!


----------



## duckp

Mothergoose and Huntinnd,
Great deer anytime,anywhere but late season makes them really special in my view.
Congrats!!!


----------



## crosshunt

FIRST ELK. MOST EXCITING HUNT IVE EVER BEEN ON! HUNTED THE HEARD FOR ABOUT 4-5 DAYS


----------



## duckp

Nice,congrats!
Panhandle?


----------



## jacob321

Excellent jobs guys. Congrats to you all!


----------

